# Book club?!?!?! Updated with first book!!!!!!



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

hi everyone

I love the film jane Austin book club and wondered if anyone would be interested in joining one on here?they idea would be we would all read the same book then discuss it (sad I know but they were doing a similar thing on eastenders  ) 

We would all get chance to choose a book which might get people reading things they wouldn't always read. My mum and I are reading the same book at the moment and it's amazing the things we have interpreted differently!!!!


Let me know xxxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Bluenose, you won't believe this, but I posted the same thing last night and we could all meet in Chat once a month and have a good chat about the books. I'm up for it    

What are you reading at the moment? Perhaps you would like to pick the first book to read? I'm reading The Hollow Heart at the moment and it's really good as it is helping me to understand my behaviour (but it's really sad      )

Tina xxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

great minds think alike...

I have read 2 martina cole books this week nearly finished the 2nd...they are compelling but certainly not light reading!!!!

I'm useless at choosing good books hence why I need inspiration 

Xxxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I've not read any of her books, although I did see the one that was on Sky a few months ago - I think it was The Take? But not sure   It was good, but very hard watching at times. You have done well to read them this week hun     What else do you like reading?

I love reading James Patterson (A few of his books have been made into films staring Morgan Freeman) When I read Angels and Demons, I stayed up till 3.30 to finish it, I really couldn't put it down - which was a surprise as I still can't read The Davinci Code, despite many attempts


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm off work at the mo so have plenty of time to read.

I read the davinci code on my honeymoon and loved it I found angels and demons harder to read

I have read a couple of sidney sheldon books and just started to read jodi piccoult books before I started on martina cole.

I love funny love stories but nothing too mushy but love a good thriller!!!!!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

If you love a good thriller, then I really recommend James Patterson, he has 2 series of books as well as others - Alex Cross (Morgan Freeman played him in Kiss The Girls - which is a good film too) and The Women's Murder Club - has been turned into a game on the DS (on my Christmas list   ) 

I've just Googled "jodi piccoult" as her name was familiar, but couldn't remember why. Have you read My Sisters Keeper? I want to read it, but it looks so sad   

Which books do recommend by either Jodi Piccoult or Sidney Sheldon? I have a library near me, so I could pop in and have a look to see if they have any of those books there   

I've got Pink for a Girl by Isla McGuckin to read next. I can't believe I forgot that I love the Twilight series too


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Tina most of the Jodi Piccoult ones are good, My Sisters Keeper was the first one I read & yes it is sad but quite thought provoking which some of the newer ones seem to be missing. I liked keeping faith & one of the last ones about an Indian burial ground (can't remember the name of it). I have Songs of the Humpback Whale & another one which I bought for on holiday & never got round to reading. If you're interested I can loan the Piccoult out?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I would be up for it...providing we get enough time to read it as I am a bit stretched lol and only get about 20mins a day in the bath and occasionally half an hour late night.....

With a degree in English I now tend to read mostly crime stuff  but am up for a change....


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Professor Waffle, thanks for the offer of the book loan     I will get back to you hun    

TwiceBlessed, that's not a problem hun, what about if we started a book at the start of each month and then had a chan night about it at the end of the month? Would that give you enough time? 



Hope you are all keeping well    I can't wait to get started      

Bluenose, could you add a poll to this thread? I was thinking if we all suggest a book and then vote for the one we want to read next    



Love Tina xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

thanks....wont be going shopping before christmas now but may get to the library on Saturday...when we thinking of starting?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

yep...I will do a poll tonight for the type of book ie romance, crime etc then we can choose a title. That way hopefully we will get a few more interested in joining.

Tina will you sort the chat time our each month?

Shall we start our first book at the beginning of Jan as people a little tied up with Xmas

Love

Donna xxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Donna, yes I can sort the chat each month     I don't mind which type of book we read first    

What nights are good for you all for the chat? I can't do Tuesdays as it's the Quiz night and Wednesdays are usually busy too. What about a Monday or Thursday night? 

I agree with Donna, we can start next month - I know that the next 2 weeks are going to be busy and we might not get enough time to do much reading. 

Yay, SFT - are you joining us?   I've read P.S I Love you and loved the film too, made me cry loads    

Love Tina xxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

TwiceBlessed said:


> With a degree in English I now tend to read mostly crime stuff  but am up for a change....


LMAO - I'm the same but tend to read mush or chick lit!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

poll done ladies xxxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I have voted, what are we reading? Not long till we get started


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

ok its the new year.  do we have any ideas? As will need to either get to library or get on amazon.....


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

We did this about 2 years ago but it didn't come to anything in the end, so great its starting again    

I'm just bookmarking for now as I've got loads that I want to read already here but I'll join in later on


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

LadyLottie said:


> We did this about 2 years ago but it didn't come to anything in the end, so great its starting again
> 
> I'm just bookmarking for now as I've got loads that I want to read already here but I'll join in later on


ooh maybe you could suggest one of those you have lined up


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

oh could I join??


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OOoh I could do. There's a fair few  .

I mostly read in bed just before I fall asleep but as I'm still sharing a room with bubs I'm getting behind. 

I've just started 

An Elegy for Easterly
by Petina Gappah

They're short stories and it seems great

LL xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Can I join 

Sounds great but I don't get a huge amount of time  

Have just finished The best of times by Penny Vinzenci and am now on with The Appeal by John Grisham.

xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I am wondering if a book of short stories would be the way to go as we all seem quite busy...

(not helped also by the fact that I have just got a Michael Connelly I havent read yet from the library).

General consensus seems to be romance though so do we have any suggestions...


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

TwiceBlessed said:


> General consensus seems to be romance though so do we have any suggestions...


I love the Sophie Kinsella Books as find them an easy read and not much thinking involved


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Can i join i love reading anything really


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Romance??// I'll skip this turn   

I think we maybe _should_ try short stories


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya 
Just spotted this, book club count me in too please, I go through a book a week - must get to the library as its cost me a fortune, would be nice to chat to others about it.
I tend to read trashy rubbish as its not brain taxing  , but I cant do horror/thriller etc as they freak me out too much....

Who mentioned Jodi Picoult? Read them all, now just waiting for the new one mid this year - good ones are My Sisters Keeper & A Change of Heart and I quite liked Handle with Care too.  She puts native american influences into quite a few but the most recent one I think was Second Glance  

What are everyones favourite books? We might have a few matches & could maybe book buddy if we cant agree on a single title for everyone..... Mine are:
Lord of the Flies, William Golding
The Secret History, Donna Tartt
The Time Travellers Wife, Audrey Niffnegger

R
x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

not read lord of the flies since school


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

I'd like to join in but depends what sort of books you end up with.  On a personal level, I HATE the so called chick lit... usually written in first person present tense because us women can't handle third person past narrative, and always about boyfriends and shopping.  Seems a bit insulting to me.

romance sounds good but what type of romance?  Are you thinking Mills & Boon or something with a bit more story/plot to it?

there are quite a few book categories missing as well form the selection... historical, sci-fi/fantasy (its not all for boys) non fiction (autobiographies etc) paranormal/supernatural...

anyone ever read any of Sherrilyn Kenyons books...?  now theres a Romance with lots of steamy stuff but a good plotline as well...

Or on a completely different take.. what about Terry Pratchett, his discworld books are fantastic.  I'm about to start reading 'Nation' which is not a discworld but looks interesting.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just an idea but would it be easier to have smaller groups   It would seem that we aren't all into the same thing 

Just an idea  

xx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Yup, cos it seems like we are getting nowhere with a consensus on a genre, let alone a title....
R
x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

But i thought that was what a book club was for.  We are not always going to agree what book but just have to read it as it is the chosen one.  Sorry but i am confused now lol


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

michelle40 said:


> But i thought that was what a book club was for. We are not always going to agree what book but just have to read it as it is the chosen one. Sorry but i am confused now lol


Your right but I am getting the impression that some don't want to read particular genre


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm willing to read whatever, so what is chosen is good for me.  We just need a title now


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi ladies
can I join you on this thread?
I can and do read anything and it would be lovely to share some adult books with other readers.
I am a childrens librarian and have a 2 year old so all I ever seem to read is kids books (which are fab) but I want to read more for me too!
Love crusoe


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

michelle40 said:


> But i thought that was what a book club was for. We are not always going to agree what book but just have to read it as it is the chosen one. Sorry but i am confused now lol


Sorry, but I just cant read some types of books, anything horror/thriller/crime etc.. I wouldnt be keen on. They really unverve me so maybe im just not open minded enough for a book club, maybe that why last time we tried a book club it didnt get off the ground either


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Lol looks like this one won't either


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm sure there would be nothing wrong with missing one if we didn't like it. Just dipping in and out if there's a particular book that takes our fancy?

I for one can't stand the chick lit stuff so would probably miss out that.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Lady lottie i agree i don't like horror and would not read them, so maybe we can agree if its a book we don't like we don't read it.  I just want a title so i can get started


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

first book - 

The lovely bones - Alice Sebold

Is a month long enough for those interested? 

Xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

will try and get a copy sorted.  Willing to give it a go...dont know anything about it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

Half price in WH Smiths x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

ok if I ever get out of this house...may have to amazon it at this rate!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

amazon 3.86 wont arrive until 14th though!  May need another week depending how long it is!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oooh Oooh - where did the choice come from?


----------



## Rusty06 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi All

I would like to join too but unfortunately have read Lovely Bones loved it will join in for the next read though.

Thanks 

Rusty


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Book ordered and really looking forward to reading it


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Going to see if I can get a copy from the libary and I cheap skate lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Not a cheap skate practical lol.  I'm to lazy to go to library


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

I would like to join you all too if thats ok  

I am in the middle of reading a book at the mo so will join in with the next one if thats ok.

I love reading, but never seem to get the chance, so this should give me the push I need  

Sharon x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

michelle40 said:


> Not a cheap skate practical lol. I'm to lazy to go to library


can order it online and just go pick it up if they have it lol and its int he centre of town so pass it quite often


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

It's a great choice of book, I've read it but quite happy to read it again. Film version is out in cinemas soon - will be interesting to see how that compares!
Love crusoe


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

how long are we having to read it? I should get my copy today


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've started reading and really enjoying it


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

mine arrived this morning.  Have read chapter 1 so far....but plan to do most of my reading in the bath or when I go to bed 

Not my usual choice of book but seems like it could keep my interest!

Havent been in a book club how does it work, do we discuss when finished?   If so whats the cut off date?!! how far have you got and how many are reading it?


----------



## Rusty06 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi 

How are you all getting on with Lovely Bones it really made me cry a couple of years ago when I read it. However anything makes me cry involving children or babies.

I will look out for the next book and join in then

Rusty


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

about 2/3 of the way through now...no idea where everyone is thats reading it though.....


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I've read Lovely bones..... have it floating round the house somewhere........... can't actually remember the story so will need to at least read the cover to remind myself!!   

My house is like a library........... running out of space now tho what with C's toys and books growing by the minute!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Finished it last night!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Snap! finished it last night.  I really enjoyed it!


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

I'd love to join the book club if ok...

xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nickym we are reading the lovely bones, i got mine from amazon and it was delivered the next day.  Also fab book


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

hi mimi41

its an amazing book, ive already read it.  perhaps i can join you all for the next one ??


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi all can I join pls,

Picked up the book in Asda last night (£4.50) and already  about a third of the way threw, tissues needed already


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

More the merrier!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm not getting very far with it.  Enjoying it but with a ill 16 month old who isn't sleeping not getting the chance to get far with it


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Just finished, what a fab book not my normal read but couldn't put down.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

OK how are we all doing, C how are you getting on with it?

(I am now reading a Margaret Attwood which is rather odd....)


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Anyone there?  Anyone want to talk about the book


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi twiceblessed go for it


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

OK Im not going to spoil it in case people havent finished it.  Not sure how these book clubs work really....

It wasnt my usual type of book, and the subject matter was for me somewhat uncomfortable (giving me vivid dreams I could have done without which I guess means it was written well!)

However I felt the conclusion didnt really come off and seemed kind of rushed maybe?  Or is that just me.  The whole suspension of disbelief thing was easy in the earlier chapters but the latter ones I found myself not connecting so well....

off out now so will be interested in any other comments tomorrow or the weekend!

Can people confirm if they have finished it now so those of us who have dont spoil anything please!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I agree not my usual read, but once into it the book was very enjoyable.  Actually i finished it a few weeks ago and have forgotten a lot.  Sorry memory retention like a gold fish


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

still here and 3/4 way through another book so am too trying to recall it....


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

not finished,  think you might need to move on with out me.  H is not sleeping day or night at the moment so not getting the chance.  Really do want to finish it thou as it wasn't my normal read but really getting into it


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

no worries C.   Hope H settles soon xxx  If you like we can either avoid talking about specifics atm or you can avoid this thread for a bit...


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Twice blessed what you reading now, or what do you intend reading next

C i think a lot of people are in the same boat.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I am reading the year of the flood by margaret atwood...good but I prefer her more "natural" stuff like Cats Eye which is my favourite of hers.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I bought 2 books when in Canada called Biten and Stolen by Kelley Armstrong, they are really good.  As you can see by the title they are about werewolves but with a difference.  I'll read anything really


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Sorry I haven't been around, my laptop died and I couldn't get on-line. I haven't read the book, but I'm going to sort out a chat night so that we can all discuss the book and decide on the next one - so please come to the chat night if you want to help choose the next book 

Can you all let me know what nights are good for you    I can't do next week as I'm away visiting family, I will do it the week beginning Monday March 1st, the dates available are:

Monday 1st March
Tuesday 2nd March Quiz night, please come and join in
Wednesday 3rd March
Thursday 4th March
Friday 5th March

Tina xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Found you!
I read lovely bones a few years ago, cant recall it too well now mind  but loved it at the time, wasnt my normal read,
Like others I like chick lit escapism easy reading, I dont like thrillers/ghost or bloody crime ( my imagination is to fertile! 
however Ive read quite a few Jodi P books my sisters keeper being a fantastic read, I also like biographys and read the story of holly & jessica's murder which was harrowing to read but I couldnt put it down! so basicly I'm open to reading pretty much anything thats suggested and will join you in Chat Monday is a good day for me 

~Dizzi~

Can I suggest Tori Hayden One Child


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I love Tori Hayden her books are fab


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Can I join? I love reading! I don't like horror books as I can only read before I go to sleep and end up having nightmares otherwise  
Hmmm not sure about the chat night, I don't think that far ahead   I think I would be fine for any of them nights after 8pm x


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Lovely Bones is being released at the cinema Feb 19th!! I can't wait!!!!


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

A friend told me the other day about it being released at pictures... i hope its as good as the book

xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

dizzi which is the book on Holly and Jessica?? Would like to read that.

I'm now on chick lit, reading love lies


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry C Just, catching up 
the book is called goodbye dearest holly,
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Goodbye-Dearest-Holly-Kevin-Wells/dp/0340897910

Dont buy it, if your interested, send me your address and I will find it and post it too you.
all I ask is you post it on to another FF'r or back to me when your done 

~Dizzi~
/links


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

C, could I borrow it once you are finished? I will post it back to you Dizzi


----------



## lilylou (Mar 17, 2010)

Dear Book Clubbers

Are you still functional?  Mr Lily has a job away during the week so lots of reading time!!  No scary books though, really chicken!

Hoping to hear from you

Lily Lou


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hello peeps Im back and up for reactivation of book club if anyone else is


----------



## Good Vibrations (Apr 25, 2009)

I'd like to join please


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd like to join too if it's starting again


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

what kind of thing do you fancy?


----------



## Rosebud99 (Mar 6, 2010)

I'd love to join, always up for a good read and as DH doesn't like to read would be good to have someone to chat about the book with.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi all what book are we reading then


----------



## Good Vibrations (Apr 25, 2009)

Not sure? Don't know if any of you live close to an ASDA, they have an interesting book selection ... nothing too deep. 

Something that is worth the read is: Patrick Süskind: *Perfume* 

I found it most enjoyable but should imagine it is a typical like or don't like after the first chapter.

xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

what kind of book is it?


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Perfume? Is that the one that was made into a film a few years ago?? The story of a murderer.... Or have I got that totally wrong? 

As for me, I'm pretty much up for reading anything, not that that's much use! Does anyone have a book they are about to start maybe.....


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll have a go at reading anything but horror lol


----------



## Good Vibrations (Apr 25, 2009)

Perfume is indeed about a murder ... it is very clever - the language and style is beautiful.

xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Ive picked up 3 from a charity shop today (have started picking things up that I wouldnt necessarily look twice at before being a crime fiction fiend.

Crying in the Dark by Shane Dunphy
Product description from Amazon: 
Four extraordinary true stories ... Bobby and Micky, six and four, controlled from beyond the grave by their evil father ... Mina, seventeen, who has Downs Syndrome, desperate to be like everyone else, falling into the hands of men who abuse her trust ... Sylvie, a fourteen-year-old mother being pimped by her father ... Twins Larry and Francey, ten, scarcely human after an upbringing of savage and unimaginable cruelty ... One inspiring account of how one man got to know these wounded children and tried to give them hope - and a future.  

    
May Contain Nuts by John o'Farrell
Product Description from Amazon: 
Alice never imagined that she would end up like this. Is she the only mother who feels so permanently panic-stricken at the terrors of the modern world - or is it normal to sit up in bed all night popping bubble wrap? She worries that too much gluten and dairy may be hindering her children's mental arithmetic. She frets that there are too many cars on the road to let them out of the 4x4. Finally she resolves to take control and tackle her biggest worry of all: her daughter is definitely not going to fail that crucial secondary school entrance exam. Because Alice has decided to take the test in her place...With his trademark comic eye for detail, John O'Farrell has produced a funny and provocative book that will make you laugh, cry and vow never to become that sort of parent. And then you can pass it on to your seven-year-old, because she really ought to be reading grown-up novels by now...  

  
The Future Homemakers of America by Laurie Graham
Product description from Amazon:Filled with warmth, wit and wisdom, "The Future Homemakers of America" takes us to the heart of female friendship. A novel fans of "Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood" will not be able to resist. Norfolk,1953 - the Fens have never seen anything quite like the girls from USAF Drampton, overpaid, overfed, and over here. While their men patrol the skies keeping the Soviets at bay, some are content to live the life of the Future Homemakers of America - clipping coupons, cooking chicken pot pie - but other start to stray, looking for a little native excitement beyond the perimeter fence. Out there in the freezing fens they meet Kath Pharaoh, a tough but warm Englishwoman. Bonds are forged, uniting the women in friendship that will survive distant postings, and the passage of forty years. 

Unless people want to read Purfumebut GV you have already read it!  
Product Description from Amazon:  Survivor, genius, perfumer, killer: this is Jean-Baptiste Grenouille. He is abandoned on the filthy streets of Paris as a child, but grows up to discover he has an extraordinary gift: a sense of smell more powerful than any other human's. Soon, he is creating the most sublime fragrances in all the city. Yet there is one odor he cannot capture. It is exquisite, magical: the scent of a young virgin. And to get it he must kill. And kill. And kill.    

So any take your fancy or any other suggestions?


----------



## Good Vibrations (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't mind    I LOVE reading!  I am an English teacher ... any chance to catch a read and I'm there ...

So which one shall we go for ladies??

May I ask - it does say 'Updated with first book', which one is that?  Anyone in the know??

Good Vibrations and happiness to you all
xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

LOL the updated with first book thing was from the previous (first and only one so far) book we read The Lovely Bones Though noone really discussed it which I thought was the whole point   

I have put on my previous post descriptions of all 4 books suggested so far.  Any takers?


----------



## Good Vibrations (Apr 25, 2009)

Ah, I read and really enjoyed the Lovely Bones about a month ago, my holiday read!! 

Rather keen on the  Future Homemakers of Americ 

What does everyone else think?

How long will we have to read once we agree?

Ooh, I'm excited ... almost more so that testing on Friday  xxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

It sort of fizzled out last time.  I think any of those books sounds interesting so i don't mind


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

I agree, think they all sound worth a read but I am more than happy to start with Future homemakers of America..... 

Once I get into a book I'm quite a fast reader so how long does everyone think to read it Also would it be worth starting a new thread once we've picked the book.... 

hope everyone is having a nice weekend


----------



## Good Vibrations (Apr 25, 2009)

Fabulous ...so shall we go Future Homemakers of America??  I'm ordering it toight


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

I'll get mine ordered too then!!! 
Any idea about a time scale for reading it in?

Hope everyone is enjoying the sun, I'm lying in the shade, bit scared of turning bright red- which is my usual trick!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi, Ill start off another thread.

do we want to aim for so many chapters a week and discuss as we go or are we going to discuss at the end? If the former we can remind everyone at the start of the post where we are up to to stop spoilers?

Thoughts anyone?

I suggest starting reading maybe 1 June if everyone has managed to get a copy by then.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=237419


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've just ordered mine from amazon £1.99, hoping it will be back for the 1 JUne.

I think reading a few chapters is a brill idea and then discussing it


----------



## Good Vibrations (Apr 25, 2009)

I've also ordered mine 

1 June sounds good, reading a couple of chapters and then talking about it is a good plan I reckon!



Can't wait
xx


----------



## Rosebud99 (Mar 6, 2010)

Sounds good, will order a copy tonight.


----------



## Good Vibrations (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Arrived home to find a large parcel addressed to me ... super excited thinking that I had received a parcel from my family back home ... only to open it and discover I have ordered the enlarged print edition.  It is an ex- library book that I bought for 33p. I could not help but laugh when I saw it ... I'm infertile and clearly going blind at the tender age of 32!!  

Anyhoo, really look forward to getting stuck in ... will pace myself 

Much love and Good Vibrations!!

xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Good Vibrations (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies 

I have finished reading 'The Future Homemakers of America'. How are you all going??​​xx​


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

finished it 5 mins ago lol.

We started discussing the first 25 chapters on another thread but its gone quiet.....


----------



## Good Vibrations (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh, I didn't realise there was another thread -    - anyway, I enjoyed the read!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, I'm sorry but I didn't read that book. Can we have a vote on what to read next?


----------



## Good Vibrations (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Tina

Not sure about this link, I read the previous one and then the book was discussed somewhere else which I didn't know about??!!  Maybe I missed the post?  

Anyway, that's beside the point - what do you enjoy reading?


GV x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi GV,

I enjoy reading most books (apart from Romance). What about you hun?

Tina xx


----------



## jo-a (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi girls ............ do you still hold book club ? If so can i join please? 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

going to be effectively offline for a week but just started the girl with the dragon tattoo...


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Twiceblessed, I'm going to get that today  as it does look good. Will be great to see what you think about it   

Hi jo-a, welcome to the book club. what sort of books do you enjoy reading? 

Ok, ladies, will need to sort out a book for us all to read and then I can sort out a night for us all to meet in chat. Would be great to talk


----------



## jo-a (Jul 19, 2010)

thanks twiceblessed  

Hi Tina xx .... I am from liverpool so i like to read the books by Joan Jonker she writes about life in the war the story's are set in liverpool my favourite is Walking my baby back home, I have also read all the twilights, auto biographys i also enjoy them and anything really my boyfriend gets fed up coz once ive got a book in my hand i might aswell be on another planet !! 

I will get the girl with the dragon tattoo I have had my eye on that for quite a while aswell so this is my excuse to get it  

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Looks like we are going to be reading (nearly wrote girl with the pearl earring   ) girl with the dragon tattoo    Is anyone else going to read this/has already read this?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Warning its a very slow starter but beginning to enjoy it now...


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the warning    Will pick it up later and start tonight


----------



## Laney~ (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi ladies - just wondering if you still hold a book club?? I noticed the thread hasn't been active for a while so thought i'd check as I'd quite like to join one.  

Laney~


----------



## jo-a (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi laney I did post but didn't get going but I would also like to do it if you are still interested maybe we could put a message ouT an see if anyone else is interested, what do you reckon . Xx


----------



## Laney~ (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi jo-a, sounds like a good idea to me, I'll post a new thread/topic under hobby talk so we can see if others are interested too.

Hope to see you there! xx


----------

